# sand bath



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

can i give my dwarfs and syrian a sand bath ?
If so what sand do you use? 
Thanks.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think its ok to give them sand baths (though I'm no hamster expert) and I think what most people on here reccomend is chinchilla sand (NOT chinchilla dust as this'll play havoc with their lungs?)

Should be alright 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Chinchilla sand and chinchilla dust is the same thing just named differently.If you bought both you would see there is no difference in either.
Yes some hamsters do enjoy a sand bath in chin sand but not all will use it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes my two Russians love their sand bath, it's great seeing them rolling on their backs in the sand.:lol:


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Thats great, i now have the sand i have just got to put it in some thing for them but i dont no what.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My hamster used hers to wee in then rolled in it, it made her coat all sticky and horrible. I would give it a go, but your hamster may not take to it.
I used a small cat food dish to put it in.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Can get bird sand in wilkos for 59p, does the job! Mine love their sandbath!

Char
xxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I forgot to say i actually use bird sand as well, its cheaper than chinchilla sand and is virtually the same.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oh thanks girls


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i wouldnt give a sand bath to syrians, but russians and other dwarf hammys like it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I tried my Syrian with it but she didn't appear that interested but the Russians love it.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I dont no about russians love it lol mine dont seem interested with it.


----------

